# Fall pictures



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Here are some pictures I took on 10/13/08:

This is Banana ( Left ) and Leah ( Banana's Mom ) both Mini-Nubians:










Talia and Jewel both Nubians, Jewel was born a day before my brother's wedding, she was a triplet:










Pretty yellow trees:









Close up of one of our Morning Glories:










Zeke- one of our Great Pyrenees:









Deja 2- Zeke's sister:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. I do believe that Jewel is smiling at you  
Candy :sun:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Candy and yes Jewel is smiling at me, such a sweetie, she was a bottle baby with her 2 brothers in our basement in the kitchen down there with a house full of guests too!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

zeke, look at that! he doesnt look like he enjoyed getting his pic taken- our great pyr, birch 'smiles' at us, its soo cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> zeke, look at that! he doesnt look like he enjoyed getting his pic taken- our great pyr, birch 'smiles' at us, its soo cute.


 As katrina said..............your dog zeke....looks like he is saying........." Aw ....give me a break..........no more pictures.........I gave at the office"..........LOL

beautiful fall pics.......love the colors....and all your animals..........


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL Katrina, actually he would rather be in the pictures with me and his sister than by himself though.

LOL Toth and thank you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pictures. They are beautiful.

I am hoping to get new fall pics of everyone this weekend with the lake behind them, but we will see how well that works - LOL!

I think Zeke was telling you how unhappy he was - he has "the look" :ROFL:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Allison, Zeke is always giving us "the look", LOL so is his sister Deja.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very beautiful pictures. I just love Fall. It is by far my favorite season. We have had a really long fall around here. Normally we do not have leaves still on the trees, but we do and wow is it beautiful.
Looks like Banana and Leah are really enjoying those rocks. It looks like you have a very beautiful area there.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Lori. Our trees are almost bare here which is unusual for here though, they usually last for awhile though, it is a good thing I took these pictures when I did though. Yep, Banana and Leah LOVE those rocks, we can see them when we pull into our drive and then when we pull into our gate we're right beside them, we dug up these rocks and put them in various goat pens and pastures.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful pics Amy..."Banana" is a cute name....Talia is a very pretty color, I don't see many "roaned" nubi's around here!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Liz. Banana is part of our fruits ( does ) and veggie ( bucks ) theme. There are pretty many "roaned" Nubians here though.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you for sharing. I agree that Zeke does look a little camera shy. LOL

Talia and Jewel don't seem to have the same issues. Nice looking goatie smile.

Your morning glory is beautiful!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

They are very beautiful Fall pics... And very beautiful goats too!
I love that one picture of Zeke, he looks very irratated that you are taking his picture.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks rebelshope, Zeke would rather be in my lap instead of his picture taken though, he is 100+ pounds though. Talia and Jewel are definitely not camera shy! No more morning glories now.

Thanks Laurels_Haven.


----------

